

3 Immediate Linux Alternatives for XP Users  - codingiscool
http://www.coolcoder.in/2014/03/3-immediate-linux-alternatives-for-xp.html

======
evaipar
There are a lot better alternatives available than what you have presented
here. Those should be on the list too.

